# Oil Change Interval



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

What car are you driving and what is your OCI?

BMW 328dx - 9,000 miles


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Prius. 10k with synthetic oil.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Whatever my MM (maintenance minder) tells me...lol.
2018 Honda Odyssey MM Full Synthetic 0-20
2018 Subaru Crosstrek MM Full Synthetic 0-20
2015 TeslaX- 0 ?

Tires are rotated every oil change....every 10K on the Tesla.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nissan Altima. 5,000 miles or five months, whichever comes first.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

2016 Nissan Altima. I take it to be changed every 5,000 miles. (approx every 8-10 weeks)
2017 Nissan Sentra. Every 5,000 miles. (approx once a year)
2015 BMW 535i. Every 5,000 miles. (approx twice a year)


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Prius. 10k with synthetic oil.


Same here.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

GMC Yukon XL - Full Synthetic every 4,000-5,000 miles. Oil samples sent to Blackstone-Labs every other time.


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

Skoda Octavia 1.6 TDI. 9k miles. Archoil AR2820 Engine Flush then VW 5W30 Fully Synthetic Oil.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Watch it on the Pruis's 10k mobil 1 OCI.
. while Toyota says that is fine, eventially the rings will carbon up. Ive seen it 1st hand... I would shorten that to 8k


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Mobil One and some others changed their synthetic oil from a Group IV base to Group III about ten years ago. It's not as enduring as it once was. If anyone is old enough to remember, Mobil used to run commercials with engines running and being drained of their oil and all seized up save for that with Mobil One. I've done it too but not on purpose and the engine was fine even after racing it all night. I would not do that today with this oil. Amsoil, Red Line and Royal Purple are Group IV based oils and can go the distance.

There is a noticeable difference in idle and off the line power with fresh clean oil in the motor. 7500 OCIs are too long, 5000 are a little too long and 4000 OCIs seem to be just right. Every oil and every motor will be different, work it out for yours, and get your oil tested to establish and track the health of your engines.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I use OE AMSoil, the cheap one.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> 2016 Nissan Altima. I take it to be changed every 5,000 miles. (approx every 8-10 weeks)
> 2017 Nissan Sentra. Every 5,000 miles. (approx once a year)
> 2015 BMW 535i. Every 5,000 miles. (approx twice a year)


Make sure you change the CVT fluid every 30k or so miles.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I have an old Subaru. Haven’t changed the oil in 73,000 miles. It leaks oil, so it gets a new quart every 1,000-1,500 miles. Up to just under 150,000 miles on the odo.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I use OE AMSoil, the cheap one.
> 
> View attachment 321148


Really the right way of doing it. What do they charge you for that? Caterpillar used to do them for me for free, but I was hauling a lot of equipment for them at the time.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Joethemechanic said:


> Really the right way of doing it. What do they charge you for that? Caterpillar used to do them for me for free, but I was hauling a lot of equipment for them at the time.


https://www.blackstone-labs.com/pro...abs.net/Bstone/(S(wxopaf553jdzkt454qv5awfs))/


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> I have an old Subaru. Haven't changed the oil in 73,000 miles. It leaks oil, so it gets a new quart every 1,000-1,500 miles. Up to just under 150,000 miles on the odo.


I knew old mechanics back in the day that swore that oil was good forever. They never changed the oil in their personal cars, they just changed the filter and added a quart like every 3 months. How good did it work? I'm not sure, I don't remember them having catastrophic engine failures. But then again, back in those days a 100,000 mile car was considered extreme high mileage and worn out


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Moving_Target said:


> Whatever my MM (maintenance minder) tells me...lol.
> 2018 Honda Odyssey MM Full Synthetic 0-20
> 2018 Subaru Crosstrek MM Full Synthetic 0-20
> 2015 TeslaX- 0 ?
> ...


It's better to rotate tires every 5k miles.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Joethemechanic said:


> I knew old mechanics back in the day that swore that oil was good forever. They never changed the oil in their personal cars, they just changed the filter and added a quart like every 3 months. How good did it work? I'm not sure, I don't remember them having catastrophic engine failures. But then again, back in those days a 100,000 mile car was considered extreme high mileage and worn out


I should note, I've changed the filter twice.

I probably should do a normal change, but it is an experiment.

It is not my current Uber car. But I did use it for about 6,000 miles of ubering.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I use standard conventional oil and change it every 5000 miles. That works out to about every 7-10 weeks. I have always followed that practice and have had several cars surpass the 200,000 mark with no engine issues. I don't change my own oil, I get it done. 5 qts oil and an oil filter for $21.29 including tax. I can't change it that cheap myself.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Any one using Amsoil and waiting the full 25,000 miles before changing oil again? Any real life long term reports?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Any one using Amsoil and waiting the full 25,000 miles before changing oil again? Any real life long term reports?


https://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/3650303/Amsoil_SS_0w20,_23,780_miles,_


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Oil doesn't wear out it just gets dirty with metal particles and carbon and gas which is normal for all engines. Older ones dont last as long due to newer manufacturing processes. An ls chevy engine easily gets to 150000 miles or more as opposed to an older 350 pre 1985. Why take a chance on having to buy an engine to save a couple dollars on an oil change. Do one every 4000 miles regardless of what oil company says. You can look at the oil too and see when it starts to go dark from carbon or smells like gas. Id rather buy an extra 2 oil changes a year than pay thousands for a new engine.any quality oil will lubricate your engine unless its a Ferrari but then you wouldn't be driving that for uber right.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

You'd be surprised at how many of those quick oil change places buy line wash in bulk and use it in all the cars they do. Line wash is what the oil blenders flush out of their lines and equipment when they change the product they are blending. It's all motor oil, but it's a mix of all or any motor oils they blend, like if you went in Walmart and bought random bottles of motor oil and mixed them together in a bucket. It's clean oil and really not all that bad in older engines, but I wouldn't want to put it in anything made in the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

My 2018 Jeep Renegade with 2.4L goes 6,000 miles before oil change. It will automatically determine when it needs it. I use full synthetic 0W-20W Pennzoil.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Have you ever changed the oil in a diesel? It's black as night  I thought my diesel car was toast the first time I changed the oil.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

wicked said:


> Have you ever changed the oil in a diesel? It's black as night  I thought my diesel car was toast the first time I changed the oil.


Had a 2500 Dodge Ram Cummins. Look like coal tar when it was changed.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Nissan Altima. 5,000 miles or five months, whichever comes first.


If you are U/ling, that would 5000 miles, And it will be 4 weeks
Lady pax said, her Driver got a new Camry and put 7000 miles in 1 month...
Then another driver got 3 cars in 3 years.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I have toyed with reducing the oci. So far the labs show that you can actually go a little further than 9000 on my oil... It's interesting cuz I grew up in the 90s and oil changes for every 3000 miles.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

mbd said:


> If you are U/ling, that would 5000 miles, And it will be 4 weeks
> Lady pax said, her Driver got a new Camry and put 7000 miles in 1 month...
> Then another driver got 3 cars in 3 years.


Depends on how often you drive. When I drove full time I changed the oil every 6 to 8 weeks. Now that I barely even drive I can follow my regular routine.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

S350d.

Interim oil and filter at 7/8k miles.

Whichever 5w30 that meets Mercedes specs and a Bosch filter.

Usually Castrol 5w30 LL, might try Petronas next time.

The car also gets serviced by Mercedes at standard interval, hence why I do an interim change.

Have always done this.

The biggest issue with DPF equipped diesels is oil contamination from interrupted Regens.

Cheap Insurance IMHO, even though my car take 8 litres of oil so nearly £65 for parts alone if I get oil from Costco


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

wicked said:


> I have toyed with reducing the oci. So far the labs show that you can actually go a little further than 9000 on my oil... It's interesting cuz I grew up in the 90s and oil changes for every 3000 miles.


Conventional oil is dead by 5000 miles. Synthetics last longer but not as long as they used to. Blackstone reports show the additives still in good shape but the engine runs so much better with fresh clean oil in it. The onboard computer calculates to around a 7500 mile interval with what originally was a synthetic blend specified for that engine. Can it go that long? Yes, but the inside of the engine will show it and performance all around suffers as well. Not worth it.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

wicked said:


> Have you ever changed the oil in a diesel? It's black as night  I thought my diesel car was toast the first time I changed the oil.


BMW used to have longer oil change intervals. They ended up reducing them...

1999-2013 - 15k miles
2014 and newer - 10k miles

For a BMW diesel I wouldn't exceed 7500 miles.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

10k miles, 1 year or whenever the change oil light comes on.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

A pos beater. Put more oil in it whenever the pool in the street is 2 inches deep. F the filter.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Homie G said:


> A pos beater. Put more oil in it whenever the pool in the street is 2 inches deep. F the filter.


The FAIR Vehicle maintenance plan


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

So far haven't done one on my new van but it says 16K KM, 10K miles. If I look at the computer now it says 57% oil life at 8K KM so I'm about right.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I would suggest doing your first oil change earlier than normal, thats going to be the one with the majority of machining residue/shavings etc. Same with diffs.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Good point.


----------

